# BILLET OR CUSTOM GRILLES FOR AN 05 SER SPEC V???



## SCOOTERSPECV (May 11, 2004)

Does anybody know of anybody who makes or why I can check out some grilles for my 05 spec v. I have burnt orange and I need something to replace the black/crome shitty grille they have on it now. I want to go preferably bronze color or gun metal. HELP!!!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Burnt orange, huh, is that a new color?  I am going to help you out, but we dont like ALL CAPS CAPTIONS! And, billet is billet. People are gonna tell you that these look like crap, and belong on a truck, but its your choice of course.



http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_p...2&EndYear=2004&cat=3&Brand=&subcat=160&dsbp=1












> T-REX BILLET BUMPER INSERT 04-05 SENTRA ALL 4PC POLISHED (9 BAR)
> Part Number: 16754P
> 
> MSRP: $176.87
> Our Price: $132.65


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

im thinkin 9 bar painted black, maybe even flat back. i might do it, i might. ps, my car is black. 

that stock mouth is nasty.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well Scooter, since you've been here 7 months, you should know forum rules by now.

This belongs in COSMETIC. This thread is closed, and you can open a new one in cosmetic, per forum rules.


----------

